# AMC Thunderball



## 1fastgramp (Dec 22, 2009)

I picked this up off of CL recently. I've learned that is a girls bike made by Murray but am unsure of the date of mfg. Looks to be all original down to the red line tires.Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Serial number?


----------



## 1fastgramp (Dec 22, 2009)

*Location?*

Any idea where it would be? I looked all over and only thing I could find is where someone had scribed what looks like a MN title number for a motorcycle. MN0020400GK1986. Front tire says Carlisle Zephr Flyte 20 x 1.75  and has MO MFG CO stamped on rims. Thanks


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 23, 2009)

your bike looks to be a 1970..the serial #s can be found on the rear dropout where the rear wheel bolts to the frame. i have one in a boys bike..kool looking bike..


----------



## partsguy (Dec 25, 2009)

1fastgramp said:


> has MO MFG CO stamped on rims. Thanks




Built by Murray Of Ohio Manufacturing Company

The number can be found on the rear dropouts. That is rear the rear axle is mounted. _t should start out as "MO and then a number" or "M and then the number"._


----------



## 1fastgramp (Dec 27, 2009)

*Serial #*

I got out the trusty magnifying glass and have the number ,though a couple digits were either lightly stamped or heavily painted over. It does start with MO52??95510. Thanks again


----------

